
‘Pokémon Go’ Has Full Access to Your Google Account (iPhone Users) - riqbal
https://www.searchenginejournal.com/caution-pokemon-go-full-access-google-account/168010/
======
tedmiston
> 12/7/2016 UPDATE: This issue has been resolved and an updated app with less
> Google account access is now available in the App Store.

No worries now.

Update 1: I spoke too soon.

After checking the Google Account - Apps Permission page, it looks like mine
did still have full access. Yesterday's update did not install automatically.

Installing it manually in the App Store, then restarting the app did not
change the scope either.

Logging out and logging back in did ask for the lowered permissions, but did
not seem to de-escalate full account access. It also does not seem possible to
do this in Google's dashboard (besides revoking entirely... which I'm
resisting until knowing that won't make my account inaccessible).

Update 2: Confirmed you can revoke and re-auth without loss of account data.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12081809](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12081809)

